# visit to Hopdog



## Nedasaurus1 (8/3/13)

Hi all on my way home from hospital i thought id drop into local brewery "Hopdog Beerworks" at south Nowra. Well i must say im more than happy i did ! Tim and Tess...great people and they have a great little brewery going on there.All in all a very helpful, pleasant experience and im going to sit down and try three beers i bought to try at home on my verandah...ill keep yas posted, cheers Nedasaurus. Thankyou very much Hopdog for brightening up my day..and i suggest to anyont travelling through Nowra call on in and say hi,,,you wont regret it.


----------



## Phillo (8/3/13)

Sounds great Ned. Let us know how they taste.

Welcome back mate! :beerbang:


----------



## Bats (8/3/13)

What beers did you get?

I'm also a massive HopDog fan. It's not my local Brewery but gives me an excuse for a trip down the coast.


----------



## RagingBull (8/3/13)

Ducked in there the other week and sampled the Heparyezen, horns up IPA, RedHopulous and children of darkness on tap - took all of these away with a couple of bottled c-bomb bombers. They are making some very interesting and tasty beers! Definitely not scared to use a truckload of hops and throw in some crafty and daring malt combinations as part of the grist. Pick on tap was the children of darkness - beautiful barrel-aged black IPA.


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/3/13)

RagingBull,
sounds like a nice stop over on my way to a few campimg spots we frequent, and just coming up to that time of the year


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (9/3/13)

Bats said:


> What beers did you get?
> 
> I'm also a massive HopDog fan. It's not my local Brewery but gives me an excuse for a trip down the coast.


i got three beers Hornsup IPA, was good and hoppy, Heparyezen was good and hoppy but my favourite was the Redhopulous....bloody nice.Im going to buy more again later as i must say im at the end of radiation treatment on my throat hence taste buds knocked around abit.....but all things considered i was very pleased with my first try of craft beer. To top it off Tim and Tess are pretty damn fine folks.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (9/3/13)

RagingBull said:


> Ducked in there the other week and sampled the Heparyezen, horns up IPA, RedHopulous and children of darkness on tap - took all of these away with a couple of bottled c-bomb bombers. They are making some very interesting and tasty beers! Definitely not scared to use a truckload of hops and throw in some crafty and daring malt combinations as part of the grist. Pick on tap was the children of darkness - beautiful barrel-aged black IPA.


next visit ill try that children of darkness...


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (9/3/13)

Phillo said:


> Sounds great Ned. Let us know how they taste.
> 
> Welcome back mate! :beerbang:


thanks phill another week to go and its all over i hope. they tasted great mate the Redhopulous is my fave keep in mind im a total dumass when it comes to craft beers. But it put a bright note on my week anyhow.


----------



## bum (9/3/13)

Awesome news, Nedasaurus1! Gotta a love a bad time improved by new beer.

Best wishes for next week, brother.


----------



## chunckious (9/3/13)

Repin' Redhopulous as well. That's some greatness in a bottle right there!

OT - Holgate's Millennium Falcon is awesome.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (9/3/13)

bum said:


> Awesome news, Nedasaurus1! Gotta a love a bad time improved by new beer.
> 
> Best wishes for next week, brother.


thanks Bum...all going well next week is it. If it isnt....loads of beer gunna get drunk lol.


----------



## Yob (9/3/13)

glad to hear the stocks are getting up there Ned :beerbang:

still got a few of the Yobsters do ya?


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (9/3/13)

Yob said:


> glad to hear the stocks are getting up there Ned :beerbang:
> 
> still got a few of the Yobsters do ya?


yes i got 6 Yobsters and two crates of Almost Yobsters...and a few crates of other stuffi mucked round with, cheers Ned :super: :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (14/3/13)

depending how i feel tomorrow i may well be caslling in tomorrow...last day of treatment tomorrow


----------



## mosto (14/3/13)

Gotta agree with you Ned, my sister-in-law lives down that way. Whenever we get down there, I always pop in. Redhopulous is bliss in a bottle, love the stuff. Horns Up not to bad either. We'll be heading down at Easter so will call in and try C-Bomb amongst others. Hope all goes well with the treatment.


----------



## Malted (14/3/13)

They all sound great! http://www.hopdog.com.au/4901.html


----------



## manticle (14/3/13)

Nedasaurus1 said:


> im at the end of radiation treatment on my throat hence taste buds knocked around abit.....


OT but a friend of mine went through that (and subsequent chemo) a few years ago - pretty ordinary experience for him so I hope it works out for you.

It did for him but it was tough going.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (14/3/13)

manticle said:


> OT but a friend of mine went through that (and subsequent chemo) a few years ago - pretty ordinary experience for him so I hope it works out for you.
> 
> It did for him but it was tough going.


im hoping no chemo as it hasnt spread either up or down from the vocal chords.......but ill just have to play it by ear....in meantime missus seems to be quite enjoying the peace and quiet lol. cheers Ned


----------



## Yob (14/3/13)

the peaceful gentle glugging sounds excluded


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (14/3/13)

Malted said:


> They all sound great! http://www.hopdog.com.au/4901.html


They are and to top it off a nicer bunch of people you wont meet anywhere


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (14/3/13)

Yob said:


> the peaceful gentle glugging sounds excluded


hahahahaha you got that right lol


----------



## manticle (14/3/13)

May the hops destroy what the radiation doesn't.

All the best.


----------



## Dan2 (22/7/13)

Anyone know what's happened to the Hopdog website?
Been trying to get on for over a week, and a pop-up is asking for a password.


----------



## bum (22/7/13)

Their Twitter is still active. They may not know about the problem. Email them the error screen you're getting.


----------



## Dan2 (22/7/13)

email address?


----------



## bum (22/7/13)

[email protected] according to Google.


----------



## Dan2 (22/7/13)

Thanks googlebum
I'll give it a try


----------

